# Waysons Corner 01-13-2016



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Happy New Year my fellow anglers!opcorn: Great to see another year full of opportunity of catching lots of fish. Today, I decide to run by Waysons Corner to see if anyone was out there fishing. As I approached the pier, I saw an angler re- baiting his hook for another cast. I asked the angler named Eric if anything was hitting this time of year. He proudly reached into his bag and showed two nice size yellow perch. He explained that he was fishing for fishing for 3+ hours and picked them up with night crawlers on a very low tide. I was so exited to see yellow perch this early in the year, that I decided it`s time to start pulling out my gear and prepare for a great 2016 season. Thanks Eric for showing your catch and conversing with me. I suggested that he join P&S to share his talents. Hope fish with him this season.

Tight Lines...:fishing:

<a href="http://s1106.photobucket.com/user/ceepee3/media/photo%202%20modified_zpscwdnkqpo.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/photo%202%20modified_zpscwdnkqpo.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo photo 2 modified_zpscwdnkqpo.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1106.photobucket.com/user/ceepee3/media/photo%204%20modified_zpsev5mq6al.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/photo%204%20modified_zpsev5mq6al.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo photo 4 modified_zpsev5mq6al.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1106.photobucket.com/user/ceepee3/media/photo%203%20modified_zpsvswidogp.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/photo%203%20modified_zpsvswidogp.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo photo 3 modified_zpsvswidogp.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1106.photobucket.com/user/ceepee3/media/photo%20modified_zps9fjthblh.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/photo%20modified_zps9fjthblh.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo photo modified_zps9fjthblh.jpg"/></a>


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Good news!! I fished there a few time years ago when I lived in East Baltimore. I didn't know there was a pier there. The perch are starting to move up the Marshy Hope also. Happy New Years to you also.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Picked off a couple today between 1-2pm downstream from the pier. I was using a 3/8 oz kastmaster chrome spoon with tail. Super slow retrieve across the bottom to imitate minnows.


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Mastrbaitr said:


> Picked off a couple today between 1-2pm downstream from the pier. I was using a 3/8 oz kastmaster chrome spoon with tail. Super slow retrieve across the bottom to imitate minnows.


Thank you for your input Mastrbaitropcorn:


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Going to check some Talbot CTY spots Saturday might be some around


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I couldn't fish right yesterday morning in my area. Too much floating ice. Going to try this morning in a little while for some yellows, or crappie. Looks like it going to be a pretty nice day/weather, but my Best Fishing Site for my area says it is going to be a poor fishing day. I'm going to try and prove them wrong. LOL!


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Nice YP for sure ... won't be long till the spawn run, right?


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Who has the tide chart for that area, I got new phone and I need the info


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

I like to use www.tides4fishing.com. Yesterday the tide was really low, but the water was clear enough to see the deeper pockets.


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

That's the one Mastrbaitr.
I'm going to hit there Saturday.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Hueski said:


> That's the one Mastrbaitr.
> I'm going to hit there Saturday.


When I was there, and old timer had 5 keeper YP using live minnows. That's y I was using a kastmaster.


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Mastrbaitr said:


> When I was there, and old timer had 5 keeper YP using live minnows. That's y I was using a kastmaster.


Where do you get live minnows this time of yearopcorn:?


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Anglers


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Haven't tried it, but has anyone ever tried going to some of the larger pet stores in the fish section?


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

I thought the same thing. I guess minnows are minnows, right.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

You have to be very careful about using pet shop "minnows". They're not all the same. Depending on what you buy, they could be illegal to use, as introducing none-native "invasive" species is illegal. Places like Anglers has local minnows, same as you would find in the rivers or creeks. Better to buy them from Anglers or other tackle shops than risk the fines IMO. 

I remember when I could catch those big Y perch in Old Man Creek (trib of the Magothy) on minnows or small jigs, but it's been a long time since I've seen any that big. Nice catch J F !


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Clyde,s has minnows all year. They even have shiner,s and bull minnows. I know there a drive but they have the best selection of minnows.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I would like to sit back, take it easy and fish with minnows under a bobber now and then. But I have to drive to the Denton area on RT 404 to get them. A little to far for minnows. I do pretty good with little tube baits and shad darts all my life, but it would be nice to just sit and watch the bobber sometimes. If any one is coming to the Eastern Shore to fish for yellow, or white perch, there is a tackle shop on RT. 404 right before you get to Denton that will have minnows and grass shrimp starting in FEB. That is what the lady in the shop told me.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

andypat said:


> I would like to sit back, take it easy and fish with minnows under a bobber now and then. But I have to drive to the Denton area on RT 404 to get them. A little to far for minnows. I do pretty good with little tube baits and shad darts all my life, but it would be nice to just sit and watch the bobber sometimes. If any one is coming to the Eastern Shore to fish for yellow, or white perch, there is a tackle shop on RT. 404 right before you get to Denton that will have minnows and grass shrimp starting in FEB. That is what the lady in the shop told me.


for your area I would invest in a minnow trap and a fine mesh dip net for catching grass shrimp.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I always admire guys willing to put in their time during the crappiest weather of the year. Nice work out there.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Mastrbaitr said:


> for your area I would invest in a minnow trap and a fine mesh dip net for catching grass shrimp.


I use to sell/trade minnows and grass shrimp to a few tackle shops on Kent island years ago. I don't want to do that any more. Too old and lazy now. Just want to fish with all the work picked out. I think I will get a shrimp net. That's easy enough. Thanks!!


----------



## project5550 (Aug 31, 2015)

Was Those yellows caught on a bobber or bottom rig 
I live in lanham but i drive alway to clydes to get my minnows i got bout three dozen left so I'm coming out tomorrow


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

project5550 said:


> Was Those yellows caught on a bobber or bottom rig
> I live in lanham but i drive alway to clydes to get my minnows i got bout three dozen left so I'm coming out tomorrow


bottom rig


----------



## project5550 (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks head out now


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Good luck project5550.:fishing:


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I guess that water is froze up now. Right? I think I am going to hit a spillway in Delaware. All our river spots have ice on them.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Nice to see someone getting out Andy. Good luck. Always enjoy your post.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

catman said:


> Nice to see someone getting out Andy. Good luck. Always enjoy your post.


 I didn't get to go catman, my wife found some things I had to do. I also had to wait for post office to open and tell them to hold the mail. The damn snow plow driver took out our mail box and pole and left it in the road with mail in it. Didn't even stop to tell us. My neighbor got it off the road and told us about it. I don't know, I might go this morning. It is warm now, but might rain and a little snow, and Temp. will be dropping all day to freezing. Tough time of year right now, but it will pass.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Andy you're an inspiration. At age 77 you're still getting out there. I'm 72 with COPD and just recently on oxygen but I'm going to give it a try this spring with my portable O2 concentrator.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

catman said:


> Andy you're an inspiration. At age 77 you're still getting out there. I'm 72 with COPD and just recently on oxygen but I'm going to give it a try this spring with my portable O2 concentrator.


catman, you can fish with me anytime in the spring. Summer might get to hot with COPD. Thanks!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks Andy. I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

thanks for the update


----------

